# Putting the cart before the horse !



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I was so busy checking the weather for Christmas week and figure out what day to go shopping I didn't hear we're getting 8-14 inches starting early Fri . Guess I'll have to charge up the camera to make some new snowplowing porn for Tim!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im going shopping tomorrow since next week is looking busy as well


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Me too, but we've yet to have a plowable event, just freezing rain, dusting, 1", dusting, sleet/freezing rain and more coming tonight, freezing rain/ice! Looks like Tues next week, I hope, for plowable snow! The salt truck is getting impression of my bottom side on it, and I have yet to get one present for Christmas yet!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

camera is all set to go here to make some jeep plowing porn lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well they have us down for 6-10 today so we'll see.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok Grandview.... they are calling for 6"-10" here (about 1 hr south of Syracuse) starting around 8am. Supposedly we are supposed to get another one on Sunday too.... Get your camera ready?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dont worry grandview i mad emy own plowing porn! Do you love snpw as much as i do? See what happen on my birthday, the whole united states gets snow!:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well this weekend I had to put the horse and the cart in the back of my truck ! Couldn't see a thing from Sunday to Mon. morning.


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

Yea how was the Lancaster state of emergency?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

DSLL;690399 said:


> Yea how was the Lancaster state of emergency?


With all the cars on the road I didn't know we had one!


----------

